
Ask HN: Are spam Apple calendar invites common? Do you receive them? - ritchiea
Beginning today I have been receiving a new type of spam, event invites on my iphone&#x27;s calendar. It&#x27;s incredibly annoying because I get a notification for something like &quot;You&#x27;ve won $4k!!&quot; that can actually be set as a daily event that I have to decline to off my calendar.<p>Is Apple&#x27;s calendar service seriously allow you to send calendar invites to anyone you have an email for? Or have I potentially been affected by malware? Have other people experienced this?<p>If nothing else this is incredibly disruptive.
======
slater
Looks like a fairly recent thing:

[https://9to5mac.com/2019/08/19/report-remove-icloud-
calendar...](https://9to5mac.com/2019/08/19/report-remove-icloud-calendar-
spam/)

